# Need to make a decision on rescheduling UTAH trip



## WinniWoman (Aug 22, 2019)

So sadly we are probably going to cancel our UTAH trip we planned last year for this Sept. due to our house sale and moving. It is just too much to deal with and we are not into traveling right now and will be pressed for time. I am upset because I put a lot into it and fellow Tuggers also did as well!

I believe United Airlines would allow us a credit on the airfare up to one year.

My question is: if we rescheduled this trip for sometime in June 2020- how is the weather and crowds for Zion and Bryce? I think the easiest thing would be to just book the whole thing as we had it planned for this Sept.

This summer we already have our timeshares the last week of July and first week of August, as well as another timeshare week for Sept. So we have to plan around those.

Take into consideration that we will probably be moving to our new retirement home sometime the beginning of next year- so that is out as well.

Does not leave a lot of room for an extra trip- especially one that involves flying.

However, we are open to other suggestions or other places to visit. But we do like National Parks. Don't like extreme heat or crowds.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 22, 2019)

For Bryce etc, June is too late in the year.  You want to avoid school holidays.  The parks will be crowded anyway, but after school is out, it is exponentially worse.  Late April into May are very nice.  So is the following late Sept into early October.   However, with your move and the stress involved, plus the inevitable delays in construction, I'd keep it easy and close to home.   Maybe explore the Great Lakes in the US and Canada or revisit old favorites in New England.   

If you want to avoid crowds, I'd look at the lesser known National Park/Monument sites off season.  Go to nps.gov and, under find a park, select any state and you will get a list of everything, large and small.  Canada has the same thing.  Once on their website, pick a province and see what is of interest.  I did several trip like this around the SW: 
 northern AZ into New Mexico (Petrified Forest, El Moro NM, Pecos NHS, Tent Rocks, and Bandolier were my favorites)
the 4 Corners loop: Navajo NM, Natural Bridges, Hovenweep, Canyon of the Ancients (this one is a BLM National Monument) and especially Chaco Canyon were my favorites here (plus Canyon de Chelly).

Eastern CO and Northern Utah from Colorado NM (really liked this one) plus the better known ones out of Moab and then up to Dinosaur NP and Flaming Gorge.  
Arizona:  started in Sedona and followed up with a week in Tucson and hit a lot of various sites from the Grand Canyon to Organ Pipe Cactus and lots in between.  

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 22, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> For Bryce etc, June is too late in the year.  You want to avoid school holidays.  The parks will be crowded anyway, but after school is out, it is exponentially worse.  Late April into May are very nice.  So is the following late Sept into early October.   However, with your move and the stress involved, plus the inevitable delays in construction, I'd keep it easy and close to home.   Maybe explore the Great Lakes in the US and Canada or revisit old favorites in New England.
> 
> If you want to avoid crowds, I'd look at the lesser known National Park/Monument sites off season.  Go to nps.gov and, under find a park, select any state and you will get a list of everything, large and small.  Canada has the same thing.  Once on their website, pick a province and see what is of interest.  I did several trip like this around the SW:
> northern AZ into New Mexico (Petrified Forest, El Moro NM, Pecos NHS, Tent Rocks, and Bandolier were my favorites)
> ...



We need to use the airfare, so New England would be out as we can drive. Maybe the Great Lakes or Canada, though.  I fear April,and May would be too soon after our move and we can't do Sept/Oct due to our timeshare week being then and then the airfare credit expiring.

We have done Arizona, but are open to going back to Colorado. Have not done NM. One issue is I refuse to do a connecting flight so we need to go somewhere where we can go non stop.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 22, 2019)

For the NM trip, we flew into Phoenix.  Spend the night (or 2) somewhere up by Petrified Forest NP and then drive to Santa Fe the next day.  We had time to stop at El Moro for a couple of hours on the way.  So if Albuquerque is not a non-stop; try Phoenix.  

Sue


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 22, 2019)

Not sure when you BOOKED the trip (aka, paid for the ticket) but on a recent flight cancellation I was told that I had one year FROM THE TIME OF PURCHASE to use the credit that resulted from my cancellation.  So if you had booked the ticket well in advance, you might have to use that credit up fairly quickly.  Be sure to check with YOUR airline, might be the same, might not.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2019)

Given that the Utah parks tend to be crowded a lot throughout the year, I'd say just book the trip in June, and enjoy it however it plays out.  Don't stress about it - I guarantee you will enjoy yourself. Even one person in front of me is a crowd, as far as I'm concerned.  

Dave


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 22, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> One issue is I refuse to do a connecting flight so we need to go somewhere where we can go non stop.



Hi Mary Ann,

What airport will you be flying out of?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

RNCollins said:


> Hi Mary Ann,
> 
> What airport will you be flying out of?



More than likely it will have to be Boston, since Manchester is small and usually the flights are all connecting ones.


----------



## vmpt (Aug 23, 2019)

We went to both Zion and Bryce this past June and had a great time in both places. Bryce had great weather during the day and was in the 40s at night. It wasn't very crowded there at all.  Zion was warm and crowded, but hiking in the morning was great!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> More than likely it will have to be Boston, since Manchester is small and usually the flights are all connecting ones.


Flying out of Boston will pretty much let Santa Fe out.  There are no non stop flights from Boston to ABQ.  Jet Blue does a non stop from JFK to ABQ, but that doesn't help you with your United credit.  Doesn't look like there are nonstops from Boston to Phoenix on United either.  Lots of nonstops between Boston and Denver.  How about somewhere around that area?


----------



## Cornell (Aug 23, 2019)

Can you go on the trip in May 2020 -- therefore eliminating the school crowds?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 23, 2019)

Maryanne, if you’ve never visited Michigan.  I would highly recommend going to Traverse City and then using that as a base and visiting Charlevoix, Harbor Springs, Glen Arbor, Frankfort.  This up north part of the state is amazing.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Can you go on the trip in May 2020 -- therefore eliminating the school crowds?



I am trying to stay away from Jan-May because we do not know when we will be moving to the new house and will need some breathing room/time to get at least a little settled.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Maryanne, if you’ve never visited Michigan.  I would highly recommend going to Traverse City and then using that as a base and visiting Charlevoix, Harbor Springs, Glen Arbor, Frankfort.  This up north part of the state is amazing.



Where do you fly into for that and how far from the airport is it?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Flying out of Boston will pretty much let Santa Fe out.  There are no non stop flights from Boston to ABQ.  Jet Blue does a non stop from JFK to ABQ, but that doesn't help you with your United credit.  Doesn't look like there are nonstops from Boston to Phoenix on United either.  Lots of nonstops between Boston and Denver.  How about somewhere around that area?



LOL! That is what we ended up doing two years ago when United messed up our connecting flights to get to Durango. I vowed never to do connecting flights again- so we flew to Denver Instead direct and stayed in Estes Park.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> LOL! That is what we ended up doing two years ago when United messed up our connecting flights to get to Durango. I vowed never to do connecting flights again- so we flew to Denver Instead direct and stayed in Estes Park.


How about San Francisco?  United flies nonstop from Boston.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> How about San Francisco?  United flies nonstop from Boston.



Could do Yosemite.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Could do Yosemite.


Little over a 4 hour drive from SFO.  Issue might be with booking a place to stay if you want to stay inside the park.  From what I understand you almost need to book a year out.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> How about San Francisco?  United flies nonstop from Boston.


 

Thanks. But was there already and once was enough.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. But was there already and once was enough.


There are areas outside of San Francisco that you could visit.  One mentioned was Yosemite.  You could drive to Lake Tahoe.  Go down the coast to the Monterey Peninsula. Drive up to Napa, Sonoma or Mendocino.  SFO doesn't just serve San Francisco.  Mentioned it because you want a nonstop flight.


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 23, 2019)

We went to UT,AZ, and CO five times in the first two weeks of June. 

It's before the major summer vacation period, no problem with crowds. 
Usually didn't make reservations except for national parks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Where do you fly into for that and how far from the airport is it?


You can fly directly into Cherry Capital Airpot in Traverse City or fly in DTW - Detroit Metro Airport and drive up to Traverse City


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> Not sure when you BOOKED the trip (aka, paid for the ticket) but on a recent flight cancellation I was told that I had one year FROM THE TIME OF PURCHASE to use the credit that resulted from my cancellation.  So if you had booked the ticket well in advance, you might have to use that credit up fairly quickly.  Be sure to check with YOUR airline, might be the same, might not.



Gosh- that would really stink! I think I booked the airfare in February or March! And we hate going anywhere in winter! UGH! I will find out tomorrow.

This has never happened to us all these years of traveling We have been very fortunate to never have to cancel a vacation. 

Always a first time for everything I guess. This whole moving thing has been a nightmare and getting worse day by day between packing hell, dealing with our #%^I&% town with permits and BS, writing out checks left and right with nothing to show for any of them- and we are the sellers! Like a bad dream I can't wake up from.

Selling a house and moving is not for the faint of heart. I never want to go through this again. Oh- wait- we have to move a second time from the rental to our permanent home when it is competed! Well- at least buying a home is easier than selling one! 

If we can salvage this airfare and vacation somehow it will be a miracle. Hey- what's another $1100 wasted?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Gosh- that would really stink! I think I booked the airfare in February or March! And we hate going anywhere in winter! UGH! I will find out tomorrow.
> 
> This has never happened to us all these years of traveling We have been very fortunate to never have to cancel a vacation.
> 
> ...


From the United website (looks like the credit is good for up to a year from date of purchase, and there is a fee):

"If your plans change and you prefer not to change your itinerary immediately, you may cancel the reservation and return to it to make changes for up to one year from the date of issue. A change fee may apply."


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> From the United website (looks like the credit is good for up to a year from date of purchase, and there is a fee):
> 
> "If your plans change and you prefer not to change your itinerary immediately, you may cancel the reservation and return to it to make changes for up to one year from the date of issue. A change fee may apply."



Yes- I just looked it up also. Sigh....


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

So I looked it up and we booked the flight on March 18. Our luck- wouldn't you know the schedule has not changed- only by 15 minutes. You would think maybe there would have been a change in the time or flight. Usually that always happens to us. Now that we would benefit from it- nothing. Only a 15 minute difference in departure time. Otherwise we would be eligible for a refund.

I can wait a bit more to cancel the airline reservation- hoping to get lucky that the schedule will change last minute, but I have to cancel the lodging before 72 hours before check in- so that is another issue.

I don't know...... this is so not good. We have so much going on. We are building a house in another state which could be completed the beginning of 2020.  We will have to go up there for the walk through and closing. Husband retires 12/31. We have financials with that and health insurance and Medicare stuff to handle.

And then, of course, the second move. Talk about being overwhelmed.


----------



## Panina (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So I looked it up and we booked the flight on March 18.
> 
> I don't know...... this is so not good. We have so much going on. We are building a house in another state which could be completed the beginning of 2020.  We will have to go up there for the walk through and closing. Husband retires 12/31. We have financials with that and health insurance and Medicare stuff to handle.
> 
> And then, of course, the second move. Talk about being overwhelmed.


If March 18 is the last date to change the tickets to, my suggestion is just let it go at this point. There is so much on your plate and the worst thing that can happen is you pay money to get the new tickets, spend money to set up new travel plans, have another vacation all planned and then it doesn’t happen because you have to move into your new home.  

If you get into your new home prior and are settled, you can always put together a last minute trip.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

Panina said:


> If March 18 is the last date to change the tickets to, my suggestion is just let it go at this point. There is so much on your plate and the worst thing that can happen is you pay money to get the new tickets, spend money to set up new travel plans, have another vacation all planned and then it doesn’t happen because you have to move into your new home.
> 
> If you get into your new home prior and are settled, you can always put together a last minute trip.


Good suggestion.

@mpumilia at this point is all you would be out the airfare?  United is going to charge you an additional fee to make any changes, heck they may even charge you to cancel (I'm not sure about that, but I know if you cancel and have used miles to book it costs to put the miles back into your account).

But Panina has a good point.  Trying to find another major trip that has to be completed prior to March might be more stress than you want at this point.  Could you use the airfare for some type of shorter trip, closer to home, that wouldn't take a lot of planning?  Maybe that way you wouldn't loss everything. Again, you'd have to look at how much you might be charged to make the changes.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 23, 2019)

If you booked Basic Economy on United, you cant change the date or itinerary 24 hours after booking. Your only hope is the airline changed the schedule for more than 30 min.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

LisaH said:


> If you booked Basic Economy on United, you cant change the date or itinerary 24 hours after booking. Your only hope is the airline changed the schedule for more than 30 min.


So Basic is even more restrictive than regular Economy?  I've never booked Basic Economy, for a variety of reasons, this just adds to the list.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

LisaH said:


> If you booked Basic Economy on United, you cant change the date or itinerary 24 hours after booking. Your only hope is the airline changed the schedule for more than 30 min.



 No- we did not do basic economy.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 23, 2019)

I understand the frustration you are feeling. It is certainly disappointing to have plans fall through, and to lose money too. I first started writing with a reminder to look on the bright side. When you booked the trip, you never would have guessed you would now be in the process of discovering your retirement home. Then again, before you cancel, try to imagine taking the trip. Maybe it is still possible?


----------



## Cornell (Aug 23, 2019)

I realize you are going to "eat" the airfare if you cancel, but look at the flip side: you are saving a ton of money by not going on the Utah trip.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Good suggestion.
> 
> @mpumilia at this point is all you would be out the airfare?  United is going to charge you an additional fee to make any changes, heck they may even charge you to cancel (I'm not sure about that, but I know if you cancel and have used miles to book it costs to put the miles back into your account).
> 
> But Panina has a good point.  Trying to find another major trip that has to be completed prior to March might be more stress than you want at this point.  Could you use the airfare for some type of shorter trip, closer to home, that wouldn't take a lot of planning?  Maybe that way you wouldn't loss everything. Again, you'd have to look at how much you might be charged to make the changes.



Yes she does. 

And- yes. We have up to 72 hours to cancel Cable Mountain Lodge and get our $400 deposit back and the Las Vegas hotels also before they charge our credit card one night. Airline we can cancel up to the last day or so, so with that I could wait and hope that they make a change in the time. 

As for an airline change fee I think it is like $150. I doubt we would do even a shorter trip (this one was 9 days only). The tickets were $1100 as it is. But- I suppose we could go to a place like Florida in the winter like everyone else does if we thought we wanted to and could.

Ironically we paid for extra travel insurance past what our credit card covers. But of course, this cancellation is not a covered reason. Though I should probably check myself into a hospital for anxiety! LOL! But then- we have a high deductible health plan so it will cost me more than the airline tickets! Scratch that idea! Ha! Ha!

My husband has not been feeling well so not into discussing things, but we kind of thought either we take this trip now or we let it go. We just remembered we both need to get colonoscopies done before the end of the year also. That requires him to take off twice- once for his own and once to be available to drive me to and from.

Like I said, too much going on in this short window of time.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

Cornell said:


> I realize you are going to "eat" the airfare if you cancel, but look at the flip side: you are saving a ton of money by not going on the Utah trip.



Right! I said this also! Now I can instead pay the money for the movers and the darn town for the stupid permits and inspections and architect drawings they want for things that passed the inspections with flying colors! For our current house we are selling. YAY!


----------



## Cornell (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Right! I said this also! Now I can instead pay the money for the movers and the darn town for the stupid permits and inspections and architect drawings they want for things that passed the inspections with flying colors! YAY!


I'm an expert at rationalizing all things money


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I understand the frustration you are feeling. It is certainly disappointing to have plans fall through, and to lose money too. I first started writing with a reminder to look on the bright side. When you booked the trip, you never would have guessed you would now be in the process of discovering your retirement home. Then again, before you cancel, try to imagine taking the trip. Maybe it is still possible?




That is where we are at. We either go now or not at all anywhere in the short window of time we have to use the tickets. But we are still leaning towards cancelling for our own sanity.

I can live with giving up the trip but I hate losing the money since we are going through money like water right now between building a home and the bs we have to deal with with selling our home and the moving costs and the rental, etc. But- nothing we can really do about any of it.

Then again- we say- What if the closing on our house is delayed even past 9/30 heaven forbid? Then we will be so mad we cancelled it because frankly, we do not know when or if we will ever be able to go in the future. We are not big air travelers as it is. It takes a lot for us to do a trip like this. Really, the excitement has been zapped out of us right now with all the stress we have at this point in time.

But- maybe we were just not meant to go at all.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That is where we are at. We either go now or not at all anywhere in the short window of time we have to use the tickets. But we are still leaning towards cancelling for our own sanity.
> 
> I can live with giving up the trip but I hate losing the money since we are going through money like water right now between building a home and the bs we have to deal with with selling our home and the moving costs and the rental, etc. But- nothing we can really do about any of it.
> 
> ...


When you said you have 72 hours to cancel Cabel Mountain Lodge, is that 72 hours before you are supposed to check in?  If so, I might just wait and see what happens in case the closing on your house is delayed.  Of course you'll still have to deal with the mental stress of waiting, of maybe having to take what might feel like a rushed trip.  There is no easy answer for this.


----------



## silentg (Aug 23, 2019)

Do you have any say about when the closing will be? If you could push it to after your planned trip, you could go and enjoy a break from all this house selling and building.
You probably can use a break.
Silentg


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2019)

silentg said:


> Do you have any say about when the closing will be? If you could push it to after your planned trip, you could go and enjoy a break from all this house selling and building.
> You probably can use a break.
> Silentg


MaryAnn has another long thread on this already.  Pushing the date out may cause the sale to fall through so it is best not to do so.


----------



## lynne (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> There are areas outside of San Francisco that you could visit.  One mentioned was Yosemite.  You could drive to Lake Tahoe.  Go down the coast to the Monterey Peninsula. Drive up to Napa, Sonoma or Mendocino.  SFO doesn't just serve San Francisco.  Mentioned it because you want a nonstop flight.



agree with Luanne, Monterey Penninsula is a wonderful place to explore - Julia Pfeiffer Burns State Park in Big Sur is definitely worth exploring and lots to do in the area, Salinas has the National Steinbeck Center, Monterey Bay Aquarium, Elk Horn Slough, Carmel...


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

lynne said:


> agree with Luanne, Monterey Penninsula is a wonderful place to explore - Julia Pfeiffer Burns State Park in Big Sur is definitely worth exploring and lots to do in the area, Salinas has the National Steinbeck Center, Monterey Bay Aquarium, Elk Horn Slough, Carmel...


And don't forget Point Lobos State Natural Reserve just south of Carmel.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 23, 2019)

LisaH said:


> If you booked Basic Economy on United, you cant change the date or itinerary 24 hours after booking. Your only hope is the airline changed the schedule for more than 30 min.


Yes. I book Basic Economy since I have Lifetime status at United so some of the restrictions does not apply to me. But for regular passengers, I would not recommend booking Basic Economy as it's very restrictive.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> And don't forget Point Lobos State Natural Reserve just south of Carmel.


We were there a couple of weeks ago. Many sea otters were frolicking in the water. Quite interesting to see...


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Yes. I book Basic Economy since I have Lifetime status at United so some of the restrictions does not apply to me. But for regular passengers, I would not recommend booking Basic Economy as it's very restrictive.


That sounds impressive.  How do you get Lifetime status?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

LisaH said:


> We were there a couple of weeks ago. Many sea otters were frolicking in the water. Quite interesting to see...


We were there a couple of weeks ago as well!  Wouldn't it be amazing if we were there at the same time. We were in Carmel from the 4th to the 8th.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> That sounds impressive.  How do you get Lifetime status?


I used to fly a lot for business. Not any more...


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

LisaH said:


> I used to fly a lot for business. Not any more...


So did dh.  But he never got Lifetime status.  He was Premier, for awhile.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 23, 2019)

Luanne said:


> We were there a couple of weeks ago as well!  Wouldn't it be amazing if we were there at the same time. We were in Carmel from the 4th to the 8th.


Next time when you are in town, please PM me...I think we were there at the end of July.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Next time when you are in town, please PM me...I think we were there at the end of July.


I will.  We'll be in the area in December, but for a wedding so may not have a lot of free time. We'll be in Sunnyvale then. We'll be back in San Francisco before and after our next Maui trip which is end of February, beginning March.  Waiting to confirm a second week before making flight plans.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 24, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> MaryAnn has another long thread on this already.  Pushing the date out may cause the sale to fall through so it is best not to do so.



Yes. Right. They originally wanted 8/26 and we pushed it out to 9/30 because of the trip actually and the fact that we could not get the house purged and packed by then.

Good thing we did because now we have to deal with the permit issue.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 24, 2019)

silentg said:


> Do you have any say about when the closing will be? If you could push it to after your planned trip, you could go and enjoy a break from all this house selling and building.
> You probably can use a break.
> Silentg



It tentatively is after the trip- 9/30. The trip is 9/7-9/15 but then hubby goes back to work afterwards and we are not sure if we can handle everything in time when we get back. Though we have done a lot so far. 

The buyers want to close sooner and also we are trying to coordinate how to swap houses which is not as easy as you would think in terms of the logistics of the move.

It is just that this trip is smack dab in the middle of when we need to handle things for the move. Everything just takes just too much darn time.


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2019)

I thought of you when I saw this article. Alternatives to the most crowded national parks:
https://www.outsideonline.com/23338...gram&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=instagram

It may not help now but give you ideas for the future. Btw, I do some ridiculous things, but even I wouldn't take this trip. The airfare...well that stings, but it isn't life changing money. And maybe you can salvage it for something else after the move.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 26, 2019)

Well- funny how things change! Over the weekend my husband and I decided we are going to take the trip to Utah after all! We feel we have done a good amount of packing and between this Labor Day weekend coming up and the when we get back we should be able to finish up, make the necessary phone calls to disconnect and connect services and mail forwarding and all that good stuff.

Once back, we will still have 2 weeks until our proposed 9/30 closing date and I will be able to make the necessary phone calls to disconnect and connect services and mail forwarding and all that stuff.

As it is, the architect drawings for the missing permits on our current home won't be done until mid week (tomorrow is the electrical inspection for the bathroom that has always been here. SMH...). I called the town and after I personally deliver the drawings to the them it will take another 5 business days to issue the CO depending on where "in line" we are. So- being next week is also Labor Day week I don't anticipate those being issued until after we leave for the trip. Then of course they have to go through the title company and the bank and attys and so on.

So - heck- we will only be gone for a week. When we get back we will move forward. After agonizing about this for so long it feels good to finally decide to go. We have been writing out checks for everything else with this house stuff and nothing to show for it. In the back of my mind- even though both of us felt we should cancel- there was still a lot of uncertainty. We were overwhelmed with everything.

But I also felt it was now or never. Then I got a reminder for the air departure on my phone calendar and that was it. We're going.

I texted our buyers but have not yet heard back. I just wanted them to know we decided not to cancel our trip but it should not affect anything because after all is said and done we are looking at the end of Sept anyway for a closing. Maybe it is possible to do a week earlier-like the 23rd- who knows?  But no way before that. I spoke to our realtor and he agreed- we actually have no control over the closing date anyway right now when it comes down to it.  Bottom line is whether or not we take this vacation does not affect the closing date really. If it does, it would not affect it by more than a week. Hopefully they understand as I know they are anxious- as we are also actually. 

But this is like one of those "hurry up and wait" scenarios.

Of course, we are not prepared for the trip now! LOL!


----------



## LisaH (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah! I do believe this is the right plan when you first posted it but kept my mouth shut. 
Enjoy Utah! Do you have plans to visit Arches, Canyonlands and Capitol Reefs National Parks? We went last year and enjoyed them tremendously.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 26, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Yeah! I do believe this is the right plan when you first posted it but kept my mouth shut.
> Enjoy Utah! Do you have plans to visit Arches, Canyonlands and Capitol Reefs National Parks? We went last year and enjoyed them tremendously.[/QUOT



I agree, enjoy the trip too bad about all the permit problems.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 26, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Yeah! I do believe this is the right plan when you first posted it but kept my mouth shut.
> Enjoy Utah! Do you have plans to visit Arches, Canyonlands and Capitol Reefs National Parks? We went last year and enjoyed them tremendously.



Wow. Really? Thanks! Well- we were only planning on Zion and Bryce for this trip. We like a little slow travel- especially now! We are flying from NY to Las Vegas and sleeping over and then leaving for Cable Mountain Lodge the next day and staying there the whole week. Then back to Vegas overnight before we fly back to NY. We will do a day trip to Bryce and other day trips that suit our fancy and probably even a hang around day by their beautiful pool.

Hoping for a smooth trip because we don't need anymore stress and we find trips like this (with flying and all that) stressful until we hunker in/get settled.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 26, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I agree, enjoy the trip too bad about all the permit problems.



Thanks. Crazy stuff (and expensive) for things that are perfectly fine.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2019)

Mary Ann, enjoy your trip.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## silentg (Aug 27, 2019)

Enjoy yourselves!


----------

